# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Lamasi calling???

## fluffypanda

I heard a call this morning and it sounded like a possible lamasi call, but my lamasis are pretty young.. Sooo how old are they usually before they start calling?
Thanks!

could any of these (look down) produce a call that may sound like a lamasi call?

----------


## Lynn

> I heard a call this morning and it sounded like a possible lamasi call, but my lamasis are pretty young.. Sooo how old are they usually before they start calling?
> Thanks!
> 
> could any of these (look down) produce a call that may sound like a lamasi call?


Hi,

It could be your miniature schnauzer  :Big Grin: 


If you search each species separately there is often a link to listening to their calls:
AmphibiaWeb Site Search

 or 

Index of All Frog Calls


One of my R imitators is calling.
It sounds like a cricket closed in a box.

----------


## Michael

> I heard a call this morning and it sounded like a possible lamasi call, but my lamasis are pretty young.. Sooo how old are they usually before they start calling?
> Thanks!
> 
> could any of these (look down) produce a call that may sound like a lamasi call?


My male called around 7 or 8 months.  You can hear him all over the house.  Very loud and pleasing.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Youngest  I've heared was 5-6 months in age.

----------

